# Got a good Farmer's Market shopping bag?



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm thinking up a bag that I can carry around for an hour or two while I hobnob with coffee and pastries on the go, with a stable bottom so I can get the good squishy stuff first, and then fill in potatoes and honey jars.

So my ideas so far - bean shaped, compartments, slots for icepacks and cheese, short hand-hold (no ground drag) AND wizzardly shoulder strap that detaches on one end so you don't have to drag it over your sunhat, secure money and key pouch, water bottle holder, sun glasses drop pocket, and collapsible. Wish I could find a diaper bag like I remember my mom had, it was more like a baby bag, quilted vinyl was the way of the day.

I just used a day pack in the city, but now I want to go high country, plus I have to buy more stuff at one time.


----------



## Old_Grey_Mare (Feb 18, 2006)

Besides being a cool website, they have patterns:

http://www.thebagshare.org/


----------



## Miims (Dec 16, 2011)

My favorite farmer's market bag is one I picked up at Ten Thousand Villages. It's made of sturdy burlap with two straps that are just long enough to slip over the shoulder but easily carried by my hand, too. It may be about 16-18" long by 8" wide by 12" tall. The bottom has at least two layers of burlap, which is sturdy but not stiff at all. If you were making it and wanted it to be very flat on the bottom you could insert something like a sheet of thin plastic between the layers. Mine has one pocket inside that zips closed and that is sufficient for my needs. I just love the burlap. One thing I would consider doing and just haven't gotten around to yet is covering the handles with a sleeve of fabric other than burlap or wrapping them with fabric strips. The burlap is fine to hold in the hand but when I put it on my shoulder, after carrying it a while with a bag full of veggies, it starts to slightly irritate or rub on my skin a little, due to it's coarseness.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

My friend makes simple ones out of plastic feed sacks- I love them! Cuts off the top and uses that for the handle... I think the pattern was in dairy goat journal. They would be great to make and sell at farmers mkt- could use all sorts of recycle plastic feed/sugar/dogfood bags....


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

InHisName said:


> My friend makes simple ones out of plastic feed sacks- I love them! Cuts off the top and uses that for the handle... I think the pattern was in dairy goat journal. They would be great to make and sell at farmers mkt- could use all sorts of recycle plastic feed/sugar/dogfood bags....


Just sharing my experience with the feed bags..............
I have made a few bags recycling the plastic type feed sacks. I've had a problem with fraying. Even using a surger and adding a line of glue to the stitching hasn't prevented fraying with use. I followed a pattern I found online somewhere. Maybe I should look for another to try.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for saying! Hadn't tried it, and friend hadn't used it long. 
I have a 4-H sewing class- thought that would be a great project. Here is a link to one-
http://www.backyardpoultrymag.com/i...n_feed_sack_into_a_reusable_shopping_bag.html


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

The feed bags have to be the heavy coated ones that are used by the major feed manufacturers - Purina, Armada, Manna Pro etc. I tried using the ones from a local mill and I had strips sticking out everywhere - even after I tried doing a rolled seam. I was very dissappointed as I really wanted the "local" aspect of it. I make and sell bags from the heavy weight feed sacks in: plain ( front from 2 bags, sides from 2 bags and handles from one of the extra sides), lined (which makes them reversible) and I also make some embroidered cloth bags that I then line with the backs from the bags that I cut for the plain ones. Not much goes unused. Sorry for no photo but I cannot figure out how to stick one on here.....


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

You might want to check out Creative DIY Tips & Project Ideas For Homemakers : TipNut.com they have all sorts of bag patterns.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

cc I checked out that site from Creative tips and I really enjoyed it.!!!!! Thanks for the info.. 

RedDirt I like your idea of pockets to slip ice packs into..I really do need to make me a bag for groceries..I hate all the plastic bags..they seem to multiply and now I'm hearing they are going to be outlawed soon.. I do like paper bags..but guess I need to get up to speed and make myself some bags... thanks ladies!!


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

After reading this, I made one from chick feed bag (plastic). I turned out great. Now I have a dog food bag, which is a little smaller. I haven't finished, but didn't cut off bottom. My concern is sewing on the handles so they will hold the weight. We'll how they work but I like the idea of repurpose. I'll try and take pics for ya'll to see.


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm considering making a bag out of a bird seed sack because I like the colors. It's not paper, but out of that sort of woven, stringy, plastic. ANYWAY, I've seen dog food sacks made into shopping bags. The advantage with some of the dog food bags is that they have a cold/hot lining of sorts.

Believe it or not, I just found a tutorial on making the bird seed bag tote. I think it could be lined, too. I think some of that needlework plastic would work in the bottom. I think I'm going to get strapping for the handles, but have it go around the bottom and to the top, not just at the top.

Bird seed bag tote


----------

